# John deere JD500A radiator



## Rob3069usmc (Apr 26, 2016)

I am searching for a new radiator for my 500A, but can't seem to find one. Does anyone have a part number or a site? Would a radiator from a 3020 fit? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rob,

The part number for a 500A radiator is AR46442. See parts diagram below:





__





Loading…






partscatalog.deere.com









__





AR46442 John Deere Radiator :: AVS.Parts







avs.parts


----------



## Rob3069usmc (Apr 26, 2016)

Was the AR46442 replaced with another part number or radiator?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That's a John Deere parts diagram. I presume it has the latest part number. Note that it says "(SUB FOR AR40829, AR44001 AND AR46432)".


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

It appears from viewing 3020 parts catalog that the 500A & 3020 radiators have different part #s


----------



## ttucker375230 (3 mo ago)

Rob3069usmc said:


> I am searching for a new radiator for my 500A, but can't seem to find one. Does anyone have a part number or a site? Would a radiator from a 3020 fit? Thanks in advance.


 IF the top and bottom tanks are still good a radiator shop can re-core it.


----------

